# Upper Blue Strainer- Below commercial put-in.



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Approximately 1/4 mile below the put-in for the upper blue there is a new, channel wide tree blocking the right channel of the river. It is where the river splits and there is a left and right channel with a large tree river left directly upstream of the split. On the right channel when it makes an abrupt left turn, there is a large cottonwood channel wide. It is impossible to see until you are about fourty feet from it. There is a large eddy river right, directly above the tree, that can be used to portage if you find yourself in the right channel. I haven't run the left channel recently but I believe that it is clear.


----------

